# i got a bully :(



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

i have 3 abies and the one thats slightly bigger is hurting th eother two

one of them is jsut missing a bit of his fin. the other has two large chunks form his back

i threw in like 4 feeder gold fish so mabey he would go after them

can P's survive a few bites form the back?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes they can 
my rb when it was little other rb bitten him near the dorsal and now he is 3 inch and doing good!
LaZy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, we've had and seen worse cases from other P bites. They do heal fast and will speed up with the help of Melfix or salt.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i only thing f*ck up is when it heal it dont look Normal sh*t my rb that got bite has a big thing showing dam but its kinda litte but stilll eRRRRR
LaZy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

These are aggressive fish so this is to be expected. I have never added anything for bites and they have always healed very nicely.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

remember to turn up heat and do water changes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

he is biting up my other P now too. he is only a smidge bigger.. wut should i do


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

its funny how one minutre he hurts them. then next he swims in a shoal with them

such violent fish









but i think he is full. the feeders have been left alone for a while now.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Birdman said:


> remember to turn up heat


 causing it to be more aggressive?









not what I would reccomend


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

be careful my bully did that and ended up killing all the others... he is crazy so i would be real careful if he continues to hurt em...take them out cuz he will kill em one nite while your sleeping heh


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> Birdman said:
> 
> 
> > remember to turn up heat
> ...


 Turning up the heat would in fact cause the meaner one to be more aggressive. I would recommend turning up the heat ONLY if you take out the aggressor.. boosting up the heat while medicating your Ps would help the healing proccess faster


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

ya

see when i first put them in there. i forget to plug the heater back in after a water change

and they were fine

i hokked it up and the temp went up

and boom i get bites

its hard for me to tell whether he is still getting bitten at

it allready looks like it is healing over a bit.
i did turn the temp way down though. they can go back to just above room temp and i will lsowly crep them up.

i hope no one dies tonight


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dont change the temp so dramatically, this will stress out the fish and may lead to desiese


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

try adding some more dither fish, lowering the tank temp to ~78F (slowly, don't send them into shock), and adding some salt to the tank to speed along healing. It should be all good, but you may have to get rid of the bully if he doesn't stop.

Joe


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

will table salt work

and how much?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

use aquarium salt - 1 tablespoon per 5 USA Gallons or 1 teaspoon per 3 Imperial Gallons


----------

